# DRG grouper question



## jenarnold (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I work for an MCO in Ohio that has used a free online DRG grouper to confirm DRG's submitted by hospitals for payment.  The link to this grouper has disappeared & we?re trying to find another one. Or, figure out how to manually assign a DRG. We don?t have an experienced inpatient coder on staff so I'm hoping to find answers/resources here. 

I've done some reading but I'm not finding exactly how to assign a DRG manually. Is this even possible? Or is coding software required? We aren't trying to calculate payment based on the facility's base rate, we only need to check the accuracy of the DRG by entering the billed ICD-9 diagnosis & procedures, the discharge status, sex, and age. 

The link we used & the one that is no longer available was through a company called IRP http://cs1.claimshop.net/grouper_demo/grouper_main.aspx 

Any guidance or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. 
Thanks, Jen A.


----------



## Hiral Dave (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Jenarnold

           Did you find any alternative for this ? How are you managing without the link, even i was using it for grouping and now i have no clue as to what happened to it. Please share if you have got any alternative to the link.

Regards
Hiral Dave


----------



## chelle511 (Sep 15, 2014)

You can use the DRG Expert to manually calculate the DRG.  I learned to do this as a coder as part of our documentation improvement program.


----------

